

Meru is sold to fortinet now - sciencesama
https://www.sdxcentral.com/articles/news/fortinet-to-buy-meru-networks-for-44m/2015/05/

======
sciencesama
interesting aquisitions going in networking ..... Hp broadcom aruba meru ciso
miraki..... Lets see who buys whom now.....

